# New here with pics



## Shaggy_Pawz (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi all! I am new here, and thought I would post a pic or two of my girl Lola. She is a bearded collie/Old English Sheepdog/something else/ mix.

We have had her since the begining of the year, and just love her to death. She is about 3 years old, and it seems like we have had her since she was a pup. She is very well behaved, and a very loving--velcro dog.










And a pretty recent pic of her. She had been shaved down earlier in the summer, and is now getting her coat back. She would get really big and fluffy if we let her.









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Very cute dog, she looks like she's a wonderful pal.


----------



## Slashmire (Aug 29, 2006)

Very cute fluffly dog...it must a pain for you if it gets dirty or has things stuck in its fur...


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

she is such a CUTIE- PATOOTIE.....i love both of those breeds.....


----------



## SHOTZYS MOM (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi everyone, I just found this site today and I'm enjoying all the pics and posts. I'm not at all good at this but I'll try to show you all my dog Shotzy. n


----------



## Shelly_236 (Aug 15, 2006)

So cute! She looks so soft!


----------



## TinyStar (Aug 29, 2006)

What a big fluffy cutie.


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

AWW welcome to the dog forum and what sweet photos of a darling dog.


----------



## alundy (Aug 17, 2006)

Adorable!!


----------



## Shaggy_Pawz (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments. She is our sweetie. And she is very soft. She makes a great sitting buddy!

Also, this is a pic our our GSD boy we lost in Feb. to illness. He was the best boy you could have asked for. And gorgeous to boot!










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tizz (Aug 31, 2006)

Shes a very pretty girl..all nice and fluffy too


----------



## Amanda21 (Jun 16, 2006)

she's SO cute! 
I'm sorry about yoru GSD! thats sad. I lost a GR/BL mix about 9,10 years ago to an inner ear infecation. the vet did somethign to her ear that made her bleed from her ear nonstop. so we ended up putting her to sleep, because we felt she was suffering. 

but she's so cute! post more picture! LOL


----------



## Bonnie (Aug 29, 2006)

*Aww so sweet!*

Just looking at her makes you want to cuddle!! What a cutie!


----------

